# Network & Security IDS Snort

## juliexueanne

 :Rolling Eyes: 

im configuring snort 2.9.5.5.

this problem came up.

ERROR: /etc/snort/classification.config(0) Unable to open rules file "/etc/snort/classification.config": No such file or directory.

i also cannot open daq file.

please help me! T.T

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

maybe your file is located under /etc/snort/rules/classification.config. check this and edit the snort config file appropriatly. if the file is not there, check if you can find it on your system. check the /etc, /usr and /var locations with the command:

```

find {/etc,/usr,/var} -iname "classification.config"

```

if you found it, copy it to the desired location

----------

## juliexueanne

i got another problem when running ids in ids mode. im new to ids

Parsing Rules file "/usr/local/src/snort/snort-2.9.5.5/etc/snort.conf"

ERROR: /usr/local/src/snort/snort-2.9.5.5/etc/snort.conf(0) Unable to open rules file "/usr/local/src/snort/snort-2.9.5.5/etc/snort.conf": No such file or directory.

how to solve this?

----------

## alcorel

```
emerge oinkmaster

edit url /etc/oinkmaster.conf

mkdir /var/run/oinkmaster

oinkmaster -o /etc/snort/rules
```

```
/etc/snort/snort.cinf

config daq: pcap

config daq_dir: /usr/lib64/daq

config daq_mode: passive
```

----------

